

Putting up a wall to open the conversation about diversity in games - Impossible
http://www.polygon.com/2014/12/22/7434563/putting-up-a-wall-to-open-the-conversation-about-diversity-in-games

======
orionblastar
First when you take characters from Greek Mythology to make your games, of
course they aren't going to be diverse characters. The Greeks made them all
white like themselves, and assigned gender roles to the male and female
deities based on their ancient society's roles.

If you want diversity, you have to create original characters, you cannot take
characters from a section of mythology and make them diverse.

Marvel is facing this with Thor, they made Thor Odionson unworthy to use his
hammer, so a mystery woman picks it up and becomes the new Thor. In Earth-X
they made Thor a woman as well as had a Thor Girl with the same powers as
Thor, etc and it didn't work. Taking an existing character and trying to
change gender, race, etc with it is doomed to failure because the character is
already established. Create new characters instead, that are more diverse.

If you are in charge of the character creation for your videos games, and they
aren't diverse enough, that isn't the public's fault, that is your fault.
Admit to making a mistake and failing and then make some new characters that
are more diverse.

